# problem mit 1 monitor/tastatur/maus und 2 rechner



## computers (8. November 2003)

Hallo, ich benutze zwei Rechner an einem Monitor, Maus, Tastatur mit Hilfe eines elektronischen KVM-Switchs. Der eine Rechner hat eine alte ATI-Grafikkarte und der andere eine GeForce4 MX 440 mit TV-Out. Mein Problem ist, dass wenn ich erst den Rechner mit der ATI-Grafikkarte starte und dann den mit der GeForce4, dann schaltet sich die GeForce4-Karte auf AV (Also Fernsehen) um. 

Wie kann ich das unterbinden? Gibt es ne Möglichkeit, dass wenn sich die Grafikkarte auf AV umschaltet auch der Monitor aktiviert bleibt?

Oder kann ich direkt unterbinden, dass sich die Grafikkarte nicht auf AV umschaltet.

Das ist nämlich echt lästig, weil ich dann immer den Fernseher aus dem Wohnzimmer rübertragen muss, um die Grafikkarte wieder auf VGA umzuschalten.

Bitte um Hilfe

Danke,
Steffen


----------

